
How is Tokyo addressing its housing crisis? - KKKKkkkk1
https://twitter.com/patio11/status/939581079328919552
======
nabla9
Building small houses was not enough for Tokyo to fix housing crisis. They
also needed good public transportation. Tokyo has 166 cars per 1000 residents.
New York has 539 per 1000 residents (least cars per capita in the U.S).
Greater Tokyo has population similar to whole California crammed into
relatively small area.

